# Need some advice urgently



## Kevinb (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Everyone, just wanting to hear from some of the ladies out there who were involved in affairs and who ended up back with their partners.

What was the course of events...how did it happen? What is the affair fog? Was the grass greener on the otherside? Did any of you actually sell up, get divorced and then reconsile?

Would really appreciate your feedback and input.


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

Are you asking because you think it would be ok to be someone's plan B? I'm thinking you are better than that.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Kev, did you ever get any confirmation on whether or not she's having an affair (other than the sexy underwear and BC pills)...?


----------



## Kevinb (Jan 8, 2012)

No no confirmation. I do think I'm better than Plan B...but that's not the question I'm asking...


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

I believe the percentage is like 3%, so you are really looking for a needle in a haystack. 

That said, I had a friend that lives about 500 miles away that married his AP. When she realized how messy it was she told him to come back to her after he got himself figured out... in that time he got divorced and then looked her up. They have been together 12 years now. Whether or not he uphold, I can't say, as I never met his previous wife... but just based on stories (mostly related to custody and parenting) she seems like a real B.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Pepper123 said:


> but just based on stories (mostly related to custody and parenting) she seems like a real B.


 The affair partner sounds like a real "B" right, I hope?


----------

